# Browser on Blackberry Curve 8520 not working



## theFAst0ne

My sister has a BlackBerry Curve 8520 running BB OS 5. Recently the default BB browser will not load pages. After navigating to any page the loading bar at the bottom of the screen will fill up but when it is fill the browser will display a blank page. I installed Opera Mini on the devise and it opens up and displays all web pages fine. We have tried removing the battery and re inserting it without success. I am also unable to reinstall the browser from the BB desktop app. Is there any way to fix this issue without reintalling the OS from scratch?
Thanks


----------



## yogeshkamra

I am also facing the same issue on my Blackberry 8520. The inbuilt browser does not respond. It seems that it is abt to render the webpage but does not open at all. Issue persists both with EDGE and WIFI connection. Opera works absolutely fine. Have done all basic steps, batter pull, clear cache/history, cleaned memory etc. But no go...Can someone pls help


----------



## theFAst0ne

I've read about deleting all the service books then pulling the battery etc so that the phone resends all the service books. This made no difference. It is as if the browser is loading the web page, but just won't display it.


----------

